# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: چگونه مي توان شماره خطاهاي sql server را تشخيص داد

## stabesh

باسلام
من لينكهاي زير رو مطالعه كردم اما يك مشكل دارم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...l=1#post142572
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...l=1#post139743
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...l=1#post484068
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D8%B3%DB%8C
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.85%29.aspx
وقتي با ODBC به sql server وصل ميشم شماره خطاها رو تشخيص داده نميشه يعني پيغامي كه ميده 
"ODBC fail" و بعد ميگه مشكل از كجاست خودش حتما ميدونه كه شمارش چنده كه پيغام متناظرش رو ميده ولي توي كدم وقتي ميگم وقتي فلان شماره اتفاق افتاد فلان پيغام رو بده از روش رد ميشه !
در ضمن من از SQL server 2000 استفاده مي كنم
متشكرم

----------


## stabesh

با سلام دوباره
من لينكهاي زير رو مطالعه كردم اگه توي SQL server خطاهارو Handle كنم اون وقت ديگه لازم نيست توي برنامم اين كار رو انجام بدم ؟
ويك سئوال ديگه كدام روش بهتره ؟ *stored procedure* يا error@
متشكرم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...Error+Handling
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...Error+Handling
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...Error+Handling
http://www.sommarskog.se/error-handling-I.html
http://www.simple-talk.com/sql/t-sql...ing-workbench/



http://www.sommarskog.se/error-handling-II.html
http://www.aspfree.com/c/a/MS-SQL-Se...00-and-2005/2/
http://www.aspfree.com/c/a/MS-SQL-Server/Exception-Handling-in-SQL-Server-2000-and-2005/1
http://www.novicksoftware.com/TipsAn...-procedure.htm
http://bytes.com/topic/sql-server/an...error-handling

----------

